

Why are the letters "z" and "x" so popular in drug names? - Umalu
http://neurocritic.blogspot.com/2010/12/why-are-letters-z-and-x-so-popular-in.html

======
schrototo
I'm gonna start a company selling two rebranded generic drugs: a sleeping pill
called _Zzz_ and a remedy for erectile dysfunction called, obviously, _Xxx_.

------
Semiapies
<http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/XtremeKoolLetterz>

(Warning: TV Tropes wiki. Do you need another time sink?)

~~~
m_myers
I refuse to click that link. I'll just guess the contents based on the title.

------
barrkel
The numbers in this article are very frustrating, and the graph is misleading.
The rise in absolute popularity of drugs with names with z and x has a lot
less meaning if it's not presented along with the rise in total drugs too.
That number (80% rise) is also mentioned, but you have to do mental arithmetic
to figure out how that affects the other numbers, and it doesn't help you
normalize the graph.

In fact, judging by the graph, if the total number of drugs increased by 80%,
it looks like the relative popularity of "x" is actually static / declining
over time.

All numbers for increases in popularity of x and z should have been normalized
to the increase in drug count; in other words, described as an increase in the
share of the total set of drug names (or share of new market entrants, or
whatever).

------
localhost3000
this guy did a similarly in-depth bit on the same topic showing precise
distribution of drug name letters compared to their distribution in common
written english. pretty interesting stuff.
[http://www.bookofodds.com/Blogs/Numbers/2010/06-June/Why-
Pre...](http://www.bookofodds.com/Blogs/Numbers/2010/06-June/Why-Prescription-
Drug-Names-Span-the-Alphabet-from-X-to-Z)

------
YuriNiyazov
Because those letters make things "sound" scientific.

~~~
JonnieCache
My father, a clinical psychiatrist, tells me that he has read in the British
Medical Journal (the publication linked in the OP) of a study that had drug
names as its variable. They gave many patients the same drug, but gave it to
them under a variety of differently constructed names. He says that this study
found that names beginning with X and Z produced a _greater efficacy_ than any
other letter. Unfortunately he can't remember anything else about it, I am
working on finding out more.

I know this is a lame excuse for not citing sources but still, its very
interesting, and personally I trust my father :)

~~~
pierrefar
A few candidate papers pop up in this search:

[http://www.bmj.com/search?fulltext=drug+names&submit=yes...](http://www.bmj.com/search?fulltext=drug+names&submit=yes&x=0&y=0)

------
hanibash
Z is a very futuristic, advanced sounding letter. Ask a kid to draw a
spaceship, and then ask him to name the spaceship. It'll probably start with
Z.

------
ben1040
I had a doc prescribe me Xyzal for allergies last year. I can't help but think
the name was a running gag in the marketing department that stuck. Especially
considering the drug's website includes a pronunciation key under the brand
logo.

------
Florin_Andrei
Also see sportbikes (street-legal racing motorcycles): Suzuki GSX-R, Kawasaki
ZX-10R...

------
kondro
Now someone should do the same analysis on start-up names.

------
wambie
Zzzzzz is for sleep and xxx for sex

